# Advice i7 4770 vs 4770k and GTX 1080



## ad3k (Jul 10, 2016)

*Hello good friends!*
I have a dilemma about my processor.
Current build -> http://valid.x86.fr/8grtiv
I have purchased* GTX 1080* and it will arrive next week. I am aware this video card is powerful but I want to get most potential out of it for *4k* gaming on my 60" Vizio TV.
Currently I have* i7 4770* non k with DeepCool 360 *water cooler*. Overclocking is like my second nature so i am pretty sure I will be able to clock "k" cpu to at least *4.8GHz* - hope to squeeze sweet spot *5GHz*. (last time using 2500k overclocked to 5.2GHz for 2 years gave me at least +10FPS in most big game titles)
I found a post somewhere where user proven that on 4k(3840x2160) his i7 Ivy 4.8GHz  increased his gaming performance.
*Is it worth for me to get i7 4770k or i7 4790k?*
My plan is to not have any lag worries with decent budget for at least 1 year.
*I will appreciate any professional advice; )*

PS. Silicon lottety - I'm fine with that - always can re-buy it and sell old one.
PS2. I will never SLI videocards - preference, please respect.




-=edit=-
Also I am going to get a custom water cooling system within next couple months


----------



## Toothless (Jul 10, 2016)

It's fine, people are using i5's with 1080's.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've seen performance differences between 4770k and 6700k with a GTX1080, the difference is even greater (lower) when a Sandy Bridge i7 is used.
What I'm saying is the CPU does make a difference.


----------



## ad3k (Jul 10, 2016)

*Caring1 *sine you understand what I am trying to accomplish here - would you get 4770k if you were in my shoes?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2016)

You'll get a little gain since your 3770 isn't clocked all that high. Thing is  you'll either have to actively search for or get lucky in getting a 4770k/4970k that will do 4.8 ghz+.

Just at least use what you have first to see if it's good for your needs. Monitor your current CPU for usage, etc.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 10, 2016)

I'll add in my two cents with my 4790k; I can get 4.8ghz with insane voltages but Haswell runs stupid hot, not worth it.


----------



## ad3k (Jul 10, 2016)

erocker said:


> You'll get a little gain since your 3770 isn't clocked all that high. Thing is  you'll either have to actively search for or get lucky in getting a 4770k/4970k that will do 4.8 ghz+.
> 
> Just at least use what you have first to see if it's good for your needs. Monitor your current CPU for usage, etc.


Yes of course. I like your setup man, can I ask what score do you get on FireStrike 4k?


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 10, 2016)

If you get 4 GHz, that's already more than enough for any modern game.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2016)

If you only want to run for 12 months before changing to a newer platform, keep your existing CPU, it will handle the 1080 pretty easily, maybe not on max settings though.


----------



## ad3k (Jul 10, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> If you only want to run for 12 months before changing to a newer platform, keep your existing CPU, it will handle the 1080 pretty easily, maybe not on max settings though.


Im on 4k 60" display and I really appreciate visuals. To me all games must ulta/high lol I am not a millionaire and for that reason I believe in over-clocking - aka free performance  
Really I would like to know if over-clocked 4770k or 4790k makes somewhat significant difference in 4k gaming because if it does all I will do next year and only invest in new GPU.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 10, 2016)

Im running a GTX1080 on a 3770k. Runs fine for the most part but its definitly some way off the fps you will get with a 6700k.

//overclocking it to 4.6ghz made very little diffrenece to games

As you can see in the follwing vid, in some games the 4th and 3rd gen fall behind by quite a margin.


----------



## basco (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rks-core-i7-6700k-hyperthreading-test.219417/

i would have told you stay with 2500k at 5,2ghz against your 4770 at 3,9ghz.
in some scenarios your 2500k would be faster.
there are not very much 4770k that do 5,0ghz with reasonable volts so you would have to pay premium for it.
and not much are suggesting 5775c but if you can get it cheap i think its nr1 gaming cpu.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 10, 2016)

Hardware unboxing made a good benchmark all i7 at 4ghz. Now you  be the judge.

Test
http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/5-ge...0k-3770k-4770k-5775c-6700k-gaming-comparison/

I5 will botlleneck more, no doubt.

At 4k you wont be cpu limited for a looong time.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 10, 2016)

i think bottleneck is the wrong word.. bottleneck implies a sever restriction which does need fixing.. all we are seeing here at most is a slight performance gain or loss.. there certainly isnt any "bottleneck"..

what difference there is.. is pretty insignificant.. not enough to affect good gameplay.. 

no reason at all for someone who has an older I7 not to bung a powerfull graphics card in it.. 

trog


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 10, 2016)

basco said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rks-core-i7-6700k-hyperthreading-test.219417/
> 
> 
> there are not very much 4770k that do 5,0ghz with reasonable volts



My 4770K gets to 4.7GHz stable and not any higher. It's just as good as my 4790K is.
If I were you, I would keep the non-k chip and upgrade platform and cooling at the same time later on.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2016)

ad3k said:


> Im on 4k 60" display and I really appreciate visuals. To me all games must ulta/high lol I am not a millionaire and for that reason I believe in over-clocking - aka free performance
> Really I would like to know if over-clocked 4770k or 4790k makes somewhat significant difference in 4k gaming because if it does all I will do next year and only invest in new GPU.


No, it won't make a significant difference at 4K. "Significance" in this context can be subjective.

Here's my Firestrike Ultra score:


----------



## trog100 (Jul 10, 2016)

the cpu (assuming its a half decent one)  will make less of a difference at 4k than it does at 1080.. which is why reviewers always use high fps low resolution gaming examples.. 

i recon i know what significant means.. real.. meaningful.. important.. no need to hedge your bets with your no answer.. he he.. 

mind you maybe decent 4K gaming is for millionaires and lesser mortals should lower their sights a tad.. i like eye candy but i put smooth game play above all else.. struggling to maintain adequate frame rates aint for me.. it never has been.. 

trog


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2016)

Which is why my post was directed towards the OP. Their significance is determined by using the 4770 chip with a 1080 at 4k and determining if they actually need to upgrade. Which is why I suggested they do so earlier.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 10, 2016)

erocker said:


> Which is why my post was directed towards the OP. Their significance is determined by using the 4770 chip with a 1080 at 4k and determining if they actually need to upgrade. Which is why I suggested they do so earlier.



i know i was just kind of pointing out that most folks including me know what some words mean.. significant being one of them even though most dont seem to have much idea what "bottleneck" means..

i would like to say the gpu is king but someone is bound to say no it isnt.. but where it matters it for sure is.. 

sadly the 1080 on its own still aint there for 4K gaming.. two maybe but we are definitely into millionaire land there.. he he

trog


----------

